
Ian Bogost on games, doorknobs, and general readers - pshaw
https://www.publicbooks.org/public-thinker-ian-bogost-on-games-doorknobs-and-general-readers/
======
mettamage
His work on procedural rhetoric is awesome! I clearly remember the McDonalds
game.

------
preillyme
I loved working with Ian back in the day at Media Revolution. He was so much
fun.

